# Increasing Nic Content



## Derick (15/5/14)

So we had this question from a customer and after some google-fu we finally found the answer and I decided to share.

What if you have some 6mg base and 36mg base and you want to increase the 6mg to 12mg, how much 36mg do you need to add to your 6mg to get it to 12mg


Here's a handy formula worked out by people smarter than me

Vd = ( Vo * ( Sf - So ) ) / ( Sd - Sf )

Vo = Volume Original (ml)
So = Strength Original (mg/ml)
Vd = Volume Delta (how much base you add) (ml)
Sd = Strength of Delta (how strong is the base you're adding) (mg/ml)
Sf = Strength Final (mg/ml)

So lets say that you just have 10ml for now then the values are as below

Vo = 10ml
So = 6mg
Sd = 36mg
Sf = 12mg

Vd = (Vo * (Sf- So))/(Sd - Sf)
vd = (10 * (12 - 6))/(36 - 12)
vd = (10 * 6) / 24
VD = 60/24
VD = 2.5ml

So you need to add 2.5ml of 36mg base to a 6mg base to make it 12mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 3


----------



## Xhale (15/5/14)

I found this spreadsheet a while ago, need to click in the cells to recalculate (on my computer) but its always worked it out for me nicely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (15/5/14)

Vern said:


> I found this spreadsheet a while ago, need to click in the cells to recalculate (on my computer) but its always worked it out for me nicely


Sweet, thanks - definitely easier

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ET (15/5/14)

now that is one awesome spreadsheet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (15/5/14)

i used to use it when i bought juice, coz a vendor would be out of stock of e.g. 18mg (i like 18mg most)...but they only had 24mg and they had 12 or 6mg..then i could work out what to do. how much to moer into what bottle.

doing the sums with a pencil is all rambo, but my head starts hurting...then found that spreadsheet and now i cheat everytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/5/14)

Vern said:


> i used to use it when i bought juice, coz a vendor would be out of stock of e.g. 18mg (i like 18mg most)...but they only had 24mg and they had 12 or 6mg..then i could work out what to do. how much to moer into what bottle.
> 
> doing the sums with a pencil is all rambo, but my head starts hurting...then found that spreadsheet and now i cheat everytime


Yeah I had to bring my daughter in with the maths - she's in high school at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie (15/5/14)

So I have a tricky one, how can I turn your 36mg nic into 100mg nic.

Ok but seriously, I make self mix for me and the immediate family. I done it the first time 2 weeks ago and hell it was tons of shaking! My wrist is still sore!
I would like to make the flavouring bulk and then add higher strength nic so I don't mess the flavour ratio up due to the 50% nic quantity I need for 18mg and 25% for 9mg etc.

I am asking if you can do stronger nic please? Or if anyone has an idea that does not include the manual shaking or magnetic stirrers. For the time being I have had to say to them 'Sorry you have to buy pre made next time'.

Regards,
Fickie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/5/14)

Fickie said:


> So I have a tricky one, how can I turn your 36mg nic into 100mg nic.
> 
> Ok but seriously, I make self mix for me and the immediate family. I done it the first time 2 weeks ago and hell it was tons of shaking! My wrist is still sore!
> I would like to make the flavouring bulk and then add higher strength nic so I don't mess the flavour ratio up due to the 50% nic quantity I need for 18mg and 25% for 9mg etc.
> ...



Dunno about other vendors, but we are not prepared to sell anything higher than 3.6mg (3.6% Vol). Higher than 36 you start running the risk of getting seriously ill even if it just touches your skin - we might be over protective here, but I'd rather err on the side of caution

As for mixing - you can make yourself a magnetic stirrer from some old PC fans and an old PC power supply, all you would need to buy are the little magnetic modules used for stirring and they are not that expensive 

Just google DIY magnetic stirrer - there are plenty around as beer brewers have been DIY-ing them for years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xhale (15/5/14)

@Fickie what shaking are you talking about? I mix all the time, dont shake it like mad or anything...help me understand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/5/14)

I use nico calc from google playstore easy peasy






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## drew (15/5/14)

Derick said:


> So we had this question from a customer and after some google-fu we finally found the answer and I decided to share.
> 
> What if you have some 6mg base and 36mg base and you want to increase the 6mg to 12mg, how much 36mg do you need to add to your 6mg to get it to 12mg
> 
> ...



You can check your answers in eJuice Me Up, there's a built in nic blending calculator that pops up when you click the X3 button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (15/5/14)

Sheesh, well it looks like I should have just posted here before going all google

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (15/5/14)

its getting all larny in here now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (15/5/14)

@Derick this is a great peace of information, I talk to a lot of people that want to change the nic strength of a juice they enjoy, and this will be useful resource to calculate how much is need to change nic level in a juice.

Thank you Great find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theturtle (15/5/14)

Just want to say thanks to you and Melinda for the help. I am the customer that got this thread started. Going to get mixing this weekend. Soooooo excited. A question....where is the meet on the weekend of the 23rd(read on another thread). Would love to meet you guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Derick (16/5/14)

theturtle said:


> Just want to say thanks to you and Melinda for the help. I am the customer that got this thread started. Going to get mixing this weekend. Soooooo excited. A question....where is the meet on the weekend of the 23rd(read on another thread). Would love to meet you guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@theturtle glad we could help  the JHB vape meet is on the 14th it seems (voting ends today) - check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/jhb-vape-meet-4-lets-make-it-big.2391/

and RSVP if you want to be there, @Melinda and I would definitely like to meet you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (16/5/14)

@theturtle could not agree more with @Derick would love to meet you, after our long telephone conversations I think it would be very nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mbera (16/5/14)

ok just a quick question regarding upping nic 
Correct me where im wrong

This Is wat I did 
Had 5ml 9mg vm4 
Added 0.5ml 36mg vg 
Thinking im making 12 mg

Reason being 36mg stands for 36mg/ml 
So 0.1ml should be 3.6mg 
And I added 0.5 to the 5ml@ 9mg
Thinking 0.1 for every ml will add 3.6mg to every ml 
Making 12ml 

5mlx9mg =45mg total
Add 0.5 x36=18 mg bringing total nic to 63mg ÷5.5ml giving me 11.45mg 
Close to 12 mg 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

@mbera, my JuiceCalculator says 0.625 ml of 36 mg would have been what you should have added. So, close enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mbera (16/5/14)

@Matthee Dankie thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk (24/10/14)

Hey guys. So i have 3 untouched bottles of 20ml 0mg nic bottles that i got from a friend. If i wanted to get them up to 12mg nic, how much 36mg nic would i need to add?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (24/10/14)

Hash Punk said:


> Hey guys. So i have 3 untouched bottles of 20ml 0mg nic bottles that i got from a friend. If i wanted to get them up to 12mg nic, how much 36mg nic would i need to add?



@Hash Punk If you add 10ml 36mg Nic to 20ml of a PG/VG Mixture you will have 30ml of 12mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

You would need to add 10ml of 36mg nicotine, so you will arrive at 30ml total juice at 12mg nic content.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba (24/10/14)

drew said:


> @Hash Punk If you add 10ml 36mg Nic to 20ml of a PG/VG Mixture you will have 30ml of 12mg.


Snap!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk (24/10/14)

Great stuff thanks alot guys. cant wait to get into the swing of things a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

When you add more nic to your flavoured juice, does it weaken the taste of the juice? Like becoming more diluted?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> When you add more nic to your flavoured juice, does it weaken the taste of the juice? Like becoming more diluted?


Depends on the juice and on the volume you add. I have upped many a juice from 12 mg to 18 mg, but using 100mg Nic, of which just 2 ml is needed on 30ml. This has not affected the taste for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (24/10/14)

Thank you @Andre! Appreciated  Now to get all those 12mg's up to 18mg

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snowball (23/12/16)

Derick said:


> So we had this question from a customer and after some google-fu we finally found the answer and I decided to share.
> 
> What if you have some 6mg base and 36mg base and you want to increase the 6mg to 12mg, how much 36mg do you need to add to your 6mg to get it to 12mg
> 
> ...


Lol this was French to me. Hehehr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Question: Does nicotine alter the flavour of e-juice? If so, I want to add nicotine to my zero nic pre-mixes. 

Here's my situation. When I started vaping, I bought pre-mixed flavours with 3mg nicotine. I then decided to cut down on nicotine and my subsequent purchases have been zero nic. However, I've been disappointed in most of the zero nic flavours. I chose different ones from the 3mg which I have in stock, so I can't compare the same flavour with and without nicotine. Could I also be missing the throat hit from the 3mg nic?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Question: Does nicotine alter the flavour of e-juice? If so, I want to add nicotine to my zero nic pre-mixes.
> 
> Here's my situation. When I started vaping, I bought pre-mixed flavours with 3mg nicotine. I then decided to cut down on nicotine and my subsequent purchases have been zero nic. However, I've been disappointed in most of the zero nic flavours. I chose different ones from the 3mg which I have in stock, so I can't compare the same flavour with and without nicotine. Could I also be missing the throat hit from the 3mg nic?



You definitely could be missing the throat hit in the zero mg juice

You can increase the overall nic by adding some nic. Some say it does change the taste and makes it a bit "peppery". It depends on the nic you add and how much nic you have to add.

If you added say 36mg nic (which you can get from the DIY retailers) you'd have to add say 1ml of the nic to 9ml of the zero mg juice to land up with a 3.6mg juice. Ie. One tenth of the overall volume. 

The other thing about adding nic is you are effectively diluting the flavour somewhat. In the example above, youd now only have 9ml of flavoured juice versus 10ml before. So your flavour would be diluted. The less nic you add the less dilution. But i dont think adding only 1 part nic to 9 parts juice would diminish the flavour too much.

Give it a try amd see. Just make sure you only add the amount of nic you need to otherwise your final juice would be too strong. Also I suggest trying with a smaller amount, say a small 10ml bottle first in case you make a mistake and ruin a whole bottle of say 30ml juice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (29/10/17)

Silver said:


> You definitely could be missing the throat hit in the zero mg juice
> 
> You can increase the overall nic by adding some nic. Some say it does change the taste and makes it a bit "peppery". It depends on the nic you add and how much nic you have to add.
> 
> ...


@Silver thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try with some of my stock which I've categorised as "ok" - meaning that it's vaperble (new word!) but I wouldn't order it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (1/12/19)

@Spongebob


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Snowball said:


> Lol this was French to me. Hehehr


Without knowing the ml of the 6mg nobody can answer that question!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Hooked said:


> Question: Does nicotine alter the flavour of e-juice? If so, I want to add nicotine to my zero nic pre-mixes.
> 
> Here's my situation. When I started vaping, I bought pre-mixed flavours with 3mg nicotine. I then decided to cut down on nicotine and my subsequent purchases have been zero nic. However, I've been disappointed in most of the zero nic flavours. I chose different ones from the 3mg which I have in stock, so I can't compare the same flavour with and without nicotine. Could I also be missing the throat hit from the 3mg nic?


Like @Silver said nic gives a very slight peppery flavour + throat hit but as like me you are at such low mg i would imagine it's just a bit of throat hit you are missing especially (i'm guessing what ratio you are using) if you use quite high VG liquids.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (1/12/19)

Timwis said:


> Without knowing the ml of the 6mg nobody can answer that question!


Sorry you were answering to a previous quote that when reading in it's entirety makes sense me bad, my apologies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (1/7/20)

Hi All,

Could someone please confirm exactly how much (ml) 36mg nic should I add to a 30ml of 0mg nic juice to get 12mg nic content?

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

10.36 g nic
20.72 g vg or pg

You never mentioned what the nic is vg or pg

Try here https://e-liquid-recipes.com/create

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/20)

One volume of Nic to 2 volumes of juice but then you’ll be diluting your juice probably too much...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (1/7/20)

Stranger said:


> 10.36 g nic
> 20.72 g vg or pg
> 
> You never mentioned what the nic is vg or pg
> ...


@Stranger pg nic

Thank you! I was getting different results with different calculators lol

Sent from my Sony Xperia XZ Premium using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (1/7/20)

Stranger said:


> 10.36 g nic
> 20.72 g vg or pg
> 
> You never mentioned what the nic is vg or pg
> ...


This would be correct if he is making 30ml.


@Grand Guru is right.
@Zer0_C00L you need to add 15ml of 36mg/ml nic to 30ml of your juice to reach 12mg/ml.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (1/7/20)

@Silver has a formula for adding nic. Read here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------

